# Non so tu / non so te



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Un nostro amico qui nel forum ha scritto (in un altro thread) la frase ''non so te, ma io l'avrei comprata''.
Alla mia osservazione che la frase ha un sapore dialettale, e che giusta sarebbe la versione ''non so tu'' (secondo me
ellittica per ''non so che cosa avresti fatto tu'') ha risposto che la frase gli sembra più giusta con ''te'' e che l'espressione ha origine dal Centro Italia - forse dalla Toscana, ed è analoga a ''beato te!''.
Siccome a me la sua frase continua a sembrare scorretta, vorrei sapere
- secondo voi qual è la funzione grammaticale di quel 'te': è un accusativo? Ma che cosa c'entra qui un accusativo?
- anche a voi la frase suona scorretta / dialettale / regionale? Se sì, in che misura?
Nel dialetto di Bologna, che mi è ben noto - sono bolognese - (e nell'italiano 'tradotto' dal dialetto), è comunissimo il 'te' al posto di 'tu': vacci te, pensa(ci) te... , e siccome l'amico sta a Bologna, sospetto che in questo caso il suo italiano sia proprio influenzato dal dialetto locale.

Ringrazio in anticipo per le risposte e i commenti.
​


----------



## TheCrociato91

bearded said:


> Siccome a me la sua frase continua a sembrare scorretta, vorrei sapere
> - secondo voi qual è la funzione grammaticale di quel 'te': è un accusativo? Ma che cosa c'entra qui un accusativo?
> - anche a voi la frase suona scorretta / dialettale / regionale? Se sì, in che misura?


- Funzione di soggetto: _Io non so (cosa) tu (avresti fatto)_. Almeno credo. 
- So che l'uso di "te" con funzione di soggetto è scorretto in italiano ma dalle mie parti è molto diffuso (per influenza del dialetto, dove _té _è il pronome personale di prima persona con funzione di soggetto e nella forma tonica), al punto che devo fare uno sforzo cosciente per non abusarne quando non sono in un contesto famigliare.



bearded said:


> Nel dialetto di Bologna, che mi è ben noto - sono bolognese - (e nell'italiano 'tradotto' dal dialetto)


Idem in dialetto bresciano e nell'italiano 'tradotto' dal bresciano.

A questo link ci sono alcune informazioni sull'uso di _te_ con funzione di soggetto (ad esempio, nelle esclamative come _Beato te!_): TU O TE? in "La grammatica italiana"
Inoltre si dice: "L’uso di _te_ come soggetto, ampiamente diffuso in molte regioni italiane, è ammissibile nel parlato informale, ma deve essere evitato nel parlato di tono sostenuto e nell’uso scritto".


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Qui in Sardegna nessuno usa "te" al posto di "tu" come nell'esempio di sopra, se per caso in città mi capita di sentire qualcuno che lo usa al 100% non è Sardo. Di solito da queste parti si tende a parlare un Italiano da libro di grammatica, senza l'uso di particolari espressioni idiomatiche.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> giusta sarebbe la versione ''non so tu'' (secondo me
> ellittica per ''non so che cosa avresti fatto tu'')


Sono d'accordo. Preciserei solo che la regola che vuole "tu" come soggetto ha le sue eccezioni. "Beato te", già citato, è una di queste e aggiungerei per esempio "Io e te siamo amici". L''uso generalizzato di "te" soggetto in alcune aree regionali  credo sia un altro argomento.


----------



## bearded

Ci sarebbero da menzionare alcuni elementi che finora non sono stati presi in considerazione:

1) Nella maggior parte degli esempi citati con 'te' non-complemento-oggetto, come 'povero te, beato te, io e te', ecc., mi pare che manchi l'elemento 'ellissi', cioè la parte sottintesa che invece è presente nell'espressione ''non so_ che cosa avresti fatto tu,_ ma io...''. Siccome non sarebbe corretto dire ''non so che cosa avresti fatto te'', questo è il motivo per cui anche la locuzione abbreviata ''non so te'' suona sbagliata.
Ho provato anche ad usare l'unico altro pronome personale che ha chiaramente una forma di accusativo, cioè quello di prima persona: ''_non so me, ma tu che cosa avresti fatto_?''  Anche qui, 'me' suona sbagliato al posto di 'io' (non so che cosa avrei fatto io).

2) Forse nell'espressione ''non so te'' (che continua a parermi scorretta) questo 'te' è proprio da intendersi come accusativo, e sta per ''le tue intenzioni/le tue reazioni/i tuoi pensieri''.  Non so te (in questa ipotetica  accezione errata) forse corrisponde a ''non so/non conosco le tue (eventuali) reazioni''....


----------



## Passante

Appunto, se dici non so te, Io tenderei non so a te cosa sembri, ma a me... Da cui per me é un complemento di termine. Non so tu lo uso per non so tu cosa pensi di quella cosa, mentre non so a te come sembra/pare la trovo più giusta.
Per i meandri della grammatica italiana volevo precisare che sono marchigiana ma vivo a Bologna da moltissimi anni quindi influenze ne ho a go go, sorbole.


----------



## bearded

Hm.. 'te' complemento di termine senza 'a'...?  (termine: io do a te / ti do)


----------



## Passante

Non ti convince? Neanche  a me del tutto, ma era la spiegazione più plausibile per il te. Non so TE, ma a me suona


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Non ti convince?


Per niente.



Passante said:


> Non so TE, ma a me suona


In questo caso, perché non dire ''non so A te, ma a me suona''? Oppure detto così ''ti suona'' italiano troppo buono?

(( in ogni caso, dubito che ''a me'' in 'a me pare' e 'a me suona (bene?)' siano complementi di termine. Parlerei risp.  forse di compl. di limitazione,  e di compl./dativo di comodo ))


----------



## Passante

Dopo analisi e ricerche varie risulta che il problema sussiste. Nel parlato di molte regioni, quasi tutte in effetti, nonché di scritti di letteratura e in particolari di canzoni é presente l'uso del te al posto del corretto tu, in particolare nelle canzoni e nel dialetto toscano, ma non solo. In alcuni usi é ormai sdoganato anche per problematica di pronuncia: io e te viene preferito a io e tu mentre tu e io non da adito a modifiche. Nelle esclamazioni viene lasciato il te (se non ho capito male). Nelle frasi come 'non so tu' risulta ancora scorretto usare il te, ma dato che la lingua é in continua evoluzione potrebbe  finire per prevalere, dopo lo sdoganamento di scendimelo (che a me personalmente fa venire l'orticaria) tutto é possibile. Quindi concludendo é sbagliato ma tutti lo usano.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Passante said:


> scendimelo



In Italiano? Intendi dire usato nel senso di "portare giù" ? Da queste parti non l'ho mai sentito usare in quel senso (quando si parla in Italiano). Al contrario parlando in Sardo si può usare il verbo "falare" (scendere) anche come sinonimo di _"portare giù / tirare giù"_. Idem per il verbo "essire" (uscire) che viene usato come sinonimo a volte di _"tirare fuori"_ /_ "dai qua" / "levati di mezzo"._


----------



## Passante

Ah no leggo ora che c'é stato un ripensamento. Il tempio vacilla, ma non crolla.


----------



## bearded

Mi fa piacere che Passante ammetta finalmente  che ''nelle frasi come_ non so tu_ usare il 'te' è scorretto''.  Dato che questo è un forum linguistico italiano - che funge anche da complemento al dizionario WR e viene letto da numerosi stranieri - a mio parere è consigliabile che i partecipanti si sforzino di esprimersi solo in italiano corretto.

Ringrazio di nuovo tutti per le risposte.


----------



## francisgranada

Non so se le mie osservazioni abbiano senso, vediamo poi le vostre eventuali reazioni  ...

A prima lettura, io la frase "non so te, ma io l'avrei comprata'' l'ho interpretata così: "non so _*come te*_, ma io l'avrei comprata''. Cioè, "non so _come l'avresti fatto *tu*_, ma io l'avrei comprata''. In questo caso la forma spontanea _*te*_ si potrebbe spiegare col fatto che è preceduta da un ipotetico _*come*_ (anche se logicamente ci vorebbe _*tu*_).

Un'altra spiegazione ipotetica potrebbe essere che si tratta di un vero accusativo, sotto l'influenza dei costrutti tipo _non conosco te_, _non capisco te_ ... In tal caso il verbo _sapere _verrebbe usato nel senso "allargato", normalmente atipico (o sbagliato nell'italiano standard).

(la versione "non so tu", nonostante la sua logicità, secondo me non suona bene)


----------



## Passante

Questa accezione non mi é mai capitata, visti gli ultimi approfondimenti e il fatto che, a semplice sensazione, mi sembri tutt'ora molto più vicino ad un complemento che ad un soggetto, l'unica spiegazione che so dare al suo uso é che istintivamente si vogliano evitare due soggetti nella stessa locuzione breve forse per non creare confusione (a me suona perfino più delicata ed elegante del tu) ma é tutta farina del mio sacco quindi potete smentirla tranquillamente. Di fatto risulta ancora errato, anche se resta un modo usato in quasi tutte le regioni quindi non direi dialettale, ma piuttosto sgrammaticato tanto quanto un congiuntivo sbagliato.


----------



## Francesco94

Cercherò di essere il più sintetico possibile nell'esprimere il mio pensiero.
Il Treccani fa una distinzione netta fra "tu" e "te".

Il "tu" viene usato con funzione di soggetto. Gli unici casi in cui esso può essere sostituito dal "te" è in espressioni esclamative formate con un aggettivo, nel comparativo di uguaglianza, in coordinazione con un altro soggetto (vorrei precisare che si può dire "io e te" ma non il contrario: in tal caso è corretto dire "tu ed io"), con un participio assoluto (ovvero, proposizione temporale implicita) e complemento predicativo del soggetto.

L'incipit _Non so te _[...] è, a mio avviso, una proposizione principale seguita da una interrogativa indiretta ellittica in cui viene espresso in maniera sottintesa il predicato della proposizione principale successiva ("comprare").
"Non so se tu l'avresti comprata o no, ma io l'avrei comprata". Detta così, la frase è ridondante. In maniera più colloquiale possiamo sostituire il predicato della subordinata con il classico verbo "fare": "Non so tu cosa avresti fatto, ma io l'avrei comprata".

Dunque, affermo che non siamo in presenza di un accusativo, bensì di una proposizione costituita solo dal sintagma nominale, il quale funge da soggetto.

È chiaro che in alcune regioni italiane - ma anche in maniera più generale - il "te" venga usato anche con funzione di soggetto; tuttavia, tale uso è ammissibile nel parlato informale e da evitare indubbiamente nello scritto.

La frase, sebbene incorretta sintatticamente, non cambia sotto l'aspetto semantico. Penso sia solo una questione d'orecchio (diatopia) in cui magari ad una persona di Bologna (come anche di Roma) risulterebbe del tutto normale mentre ad un altra non suona bene. Proprio per questo, si può parlare di uso regionale e colloquiale.
Non fa parte dell'italiano standard.


----------



## Passante

Domanda da perfetta ignorante, se io volessi dire 'non so a te come sembra, ma a me suona' e come nel caso di te lo do, te lo dico... finissi per elidere la a e il come sembra, almeno nel parlato, non potrei considerarlo un complemento?
Così mi si apre anche il giustificativo per il ti Veneto 'non so ti' 
 Ho forzato parecchio lo so.


----------



## Francesco94

Buonasera, Passante,

In primis, la tua domanda fa riferimento ad un complemento di termine esplicito che può  essere convertito in maniera implicita con il pronome complemento "ti", analizzandolo singolarmente sotto il suo aspetto morfosintattico.

Nella frase "Non so a te come sembra, ma a me suona [...]", quel "sembra", a mio parere, è solo uno dei tanti modi per non voler ripetere lo stesso predicato (il quale è il più importante) che si trova nella seconda proposizione principale ("suonare").
_"Non so a te [come suona], ma a me suona [...]"_.
Non puoi omettere la preposizione semplice.

Colloquialmente - il che non è sinonimo  di correttezza - il complemento di termine può anche essere camuffato con "tu" o "te".


----------



## Passante

Grazie mille


----------



## bearded

In riferimento al #14 di francisgranada:
Caro Francis, debbo dirti che stavolta secondo me sei un po' fuori strada su due punti:

- ''non so come te'' in nessun caso può essere inteso come ''non so come avresti fatto tu'', perché - davanti al pronome  'te' - prevale il significato di 'come' in quanto preposizione (e non più congiunzione interrogativa): dunque ''non so come te'' sembra voler dire ''ugualmente a te, neanch'io so'';
- la frase ''non so tu, ma io l'avrei comprata'' - nel senso di 'non so cosa avresti fatto tu...' suona perfettamente idiomatica a chi si esprima in buon italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> - ''non so come te'' in nessun caso può essere inteso come ''non so come avresti fatto tu'', perché - davanti al pronome  'te' - prevale il significato di 'come' in quanto preposizione (e non più congiunzione interrogativa): dunque ''non so come te'' sembra voler dire ''ugualmente a te, neanch'io so'';


 Hai ragione, ovviamente. Grazie alla tua risposta, ho scoperto come mai mi è venuta in mente questa idea: ho degli amici bolognesi ... Infatti, parlando con loro, anche se non sono italiano, anch'io ho la tendenza di dire _te _invece di _tu _ ....  Insomma, quel _te_ nella frase "non so _te_", spontaneamente non mi suonava male, probabilmente per questo. (Capisco che ''non so come te'' in italiano standard signicherebbe "ugualmente a te, neanch'io so'').  





> - la frase ''non so tu, ma io l'avrei comprata'' - nel senso di 'non so cosa avresti fatto tu...' suona perfettamente idiomatica a chi si esprima in buon italiano.


Sì, ho capito, incluso la logica di questo costrutto. Nonostante ciò, la frase "non so tu'' a me suona, diciamo, _insolita _(non _illogica_).  Ok, questa mia impressione non è assolutamente rilevante, visto che non sono madrelingua italiano.

Avrei una domanda a proposito: sarebbe idiomatico dire ''non so come _tu_, ma io l'avrei comprata''?


----------



## Passante

Ciao fransis, 
se la dici in quel modo non capirei e sentirei la mancanza del verbo:
Non so come tu abbia fatto a non comprarla/possa avertela fatta scappare/non l'abbia comprata .. 
Solo che la frase risulterebbe molto complicata da non dirla mai.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> sarebbe idiomatico dire  "non so come tu, ma io...  ?


Confermo che non sarebbe assolutamente idiomatico.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Passante e Bearded,





Passante said:


> ... se la dici in quel modo non capirei e sentirei la mancanza del verbo:
> Non so come tu abbia fatto a non comprarla/possa avertela fatta scappare/non l'abbia comprata .. Solo che la frase risulterebbe molto complicata da non dirla mai.





bearded said:


> Confermo che non sarebbe assolutamente idiomatico.


Molto interessante (per me) ... Grazie per le vostre reazioni utilissime .

P.S. La mancanza del verbo mi è chiara, ma pensavo che si potesse spontaneamente sottintendere p.e. il verbo _fare_: ''non so come _l'avresti fatto_ tu, ma io l'avrei comprata'' ...


----------



## bearded

Capisco il tuo PS, ma non funziona così.. 'Non so tu....' è abbastanza comune


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Capisco il tuo PS, ma non funziona così.. 'Non so tu....' è abbastanza comune


Ho capito.


----------



## Passante

È il come, dopo il come mi aspetto altro.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao!
Questa discussione mi ha incuriosito perché quando ne ho letto il titolo mi è subito venuta in mente una costruzione in portoghese che è usatissima e del tutto simile a quella italiana in questione. Però vorrei sapere se il suo senso potrebbe essere espresso attraverso una frase come, anche se forse non detta da nessuno,  "per quanto riguarda te, non lo so, ma io l'avrei comprata."
Grazie!


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> se il suo senso potrebbe essere espresso attraverso una frase come, anche se forse non detta da nessuno, "per quanto riguarda te, non lo so, ma io l'avrei comprata."


Sì, secondo me potrebbe (anche se è un giro di parole poco usato). Io toglierei la virgola dopo 'te'.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Sì, secondo me potrebbe (anche se è un giro di parole poco usato). Io toglierei la virgola dopo 'te'.


Grazie della risposta, Bearded!


----------



## bearded

Prego


----------

